# Truck recommendations



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

We are in the market for a used pick up and need some advice. It will need to be one big compromise to fit all of our needs and we want to make the best choice possible. The truck will be one of our everyday around-town cars, need to take us to our mountain cabin in the snow (weekly), and tow a 2-horse bumper pull monthly (usually 15-50 miles ea. way). We are looking to drive it for the long term as we don't update cars every few years. We'll drive it 'till it drops!

I know we want a 4x4, at least a 3/4 ton and we want a 4 door (2 kids!). Budget will be around $20,000. Other than that do we want gas? Diesel? Ford? Dodge? Chevy?

Any and all advice is welcome.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

newhorsemom said:


> We are in the market for a used pick up and need some advice. It will need to be one big compromise to fit all of our needs and we want to make the best choice possible. The truck will be one of our everyday around-town cars, need to take us to our mountain cabin in the snow (weekly), and tow a 2-horse bumper pull monthly (usually 15-50 miles ea. way). We are looking to drive it for the long term as we don't update cars every few years. We'll drive it 'till it drops!
> 
> I know we want a 4x4, at least a 3/4 ton and we want a 4 door (2 kids!). Budget will be around $20,000. Other than that do we want gas? Diesel? Ford? Dodge? Chevy?
> 
> Any and all advice is welcome.


 Diesels have more power but either would be fine for a 2 horse. They are also lots more expensive, get better mileage but fuel costs have really gone up on a diesel. Also remember the you have to add fuel addetive in the winter and taht costs also. I gthink it will also be hard to find a 3/4 4dr in decent condition that doesn't have alot of miles on it. If you are really only pulling a 2 horse you might have better luck with a 1/2 ton for your budget and can get something a bit newer and less miles on it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Diesels have more power but either would be fine for a 2 horse. They are also lots more expensive, get better mileage but fuel costs have really gone up on a diesel. Also remember the you have to add fuel addetive in the winter and taht costs also. I gthink it will also be hard to find a 3/4 4dr in decent condition that doesn't have alot of miles on it. If you are really only pulling a 2 horse you might have better luck with a 1/2 ton for your budget and can get something a bit newer and less miles on it.


 P.S. I wouldn't worry so much about brand but moreso condition and mileage as I don't think you will have many used trucks to pick from. Everyone will have a different opinion on which brand.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm gonna sound like a devil's advocate, but here is my food for thought.
I agree that a 2-horse doesn't need a diesel engine to pull it. Also, we plug our 2 diesel trucks in when it gets below freezing bc diesel engines hate the cold. BUT, diesel engines love the heat. You'll probably never overheat a diesel engine. Also, put 100,000+ miles on a regular truck and you'll consider selling it. But my 1993 3/4 ton Dodge Cummins (not 4x4 or doolie) only has 113,000 miles on it, and I only put a few hundred on it every year. Every time I take it in for maintenance I have somebody asking if they can buy it bc it won't be old until that engine hits about 300,000 miles. We've owned diesel trucks for about 20 years now. The price of diesel has fluctuated..a LOT. There have been some times that diesel was cheaper than regular, just not right now.
You will get better gas mileage with a regular gas engine, too, and since you're going to use it a lot more than I use my trucks, that's something to consider.
4 x 4 I think is even more important in a truck than air-conditioning! My 1993 truck doesn't have it. So, when we bought a new truck in 2008, we bought a 4x4. Our newest truck is a 2007 Dodge full-ton 4x4, doolie Crew Cab. It has bucket seats in the front, a few extras, and Sirius radio. We saved $10,000.00 buying a year old truck with 500 miles on it, from the dealer. There were fewer choices in color, but we had it one week after we ordered it, and it cost $37,000.00
Since we know that vehicles lose value immediately, I think you could find a good used truck for under $20,000.00 If that is your dollar limit, you might look for a 2010 model.
I use my older truck for transporting hay, feed, etc., and when I chop down branches I tote them to burn pile with it.
The difference in power with my 2007 model is noteworthy. When I haul horses, in a steel trailer, btw, I have to watch my lead foot, bc I don't feel the trailer behind me. Plus, when it's slick, THIS truck can handle any road, just as well as our Ford Explorer. My 1993 model sits in the garage bc it would be a beached whale in a snowstorm!
BTW, if you drive at night, Sirius radio is really helpful! We pay $11/month for it, and it keeps me from dozing off, and is much better than ANY MP3 I could burn.
Happy trick hunting! =D


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Bought exactly what you are looking for, gas GMC with a tow package and about 2-3 years old at the time for $13,500 and put about $3,000 of work into it and it has been awesome. 
I would not purchase smaller than a 3/4 ton for hauling, nor would I sacrifice my 4x4 or tow package. Would have loved to get a diesel but could not find one in my price range.

I've towed through minus 40 and blizzards and had no issues.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh, snowfuzzies--I FORGOT to talk about tow packages. My 1993 truck originally hauled a bumper hitch. I have the whole rig, including sway bars stored. We got the new trailer, so it also has a ball slot in the bed for a gooseneck. *You have to have these installed, or else your hauling won't be safe.*
My 2007 model just has the ball and wiring for a gooseneck.
I know that many people will brag about the brand of truck they drive. I won't. We are still battling a wiring problem which presented itself last summer-2010--at a horse camp. We couldn't get our back lights to work, just the turn signals, and several folks who helped us out checking fuses, etc. complained that Dodge has had a lot of problems with their wiring.
Since then, I have purchased a set of portable trailer lights that are magnetic, and I'll be travelling next year with those on the back hooked into a car battery in my tackroom. **Corporal sighs**
Something else--if you can buy a truck with telescoping side view mirrors it will really help. Ford has had them for 3-4 years now, Dodge just got them for 2011, and I don't know about Chevy.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, those telescoping mirrors are handy dandy items.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have had both the Dodge Cummins and The Ford Powerstroke.

I am a huge fan of the Dodge Cummins! Right now we have a 2006 Dodge 3500 6 speed 4 wheel drive. Not the dually. I use it to go to town it and I get about 27 mpg. When I am towing it averages between 17 and 20 mpg depending on what I am towing and and the terrain. It has been a ranch truck it's whole life on washboard dirt roads, snow, ice and mud. It now has 155,000 miles on it and has very little done for repairs. I am very happy with it.

The Ford we had got horrible mileage maybe 13mpg driving around town. And we put quite a bit of money in to it and didn't have nearly the rough life the Dodge has.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the great input! I think I might go out next week and test drive a few different used trucks and see what feels best. My hubby is leaning towards a gas truck as he doesn't want to start up a loud stinky diesel at 6:00 am in our neighborhood but I really want to drive both and see what I think. I know that a diesel would be better for hauling but we won't be hauling more than a 3-4 a times a month and not long distances. We'll be driving it more around town than hauling. Anyway, I'll update later and let you know how the dreaded truck shopping is going. I HATE car/truck shopping so wish me luck!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I'd reccomend Dodge or Chevy and stay right clear of fords. Diesels are great for hauling but for something like you got, I would go gas. A lot cheaper and easier, and the Hemi is very comparable to the Cummings. Chevy has a lot better body and carriage then Dodge. 
My half ton sport is rated for 9000 pounds - a half ton will be fine for a two horse. Just make sure you get your trailer weight and compare ratings.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

newhorsemom said:


> Thanks for all of the great input! I think I might go out next week and test drive a few different used trucks and see what feels best. My hubby is leaning towards a gas truck as he doesn't want to start up a loud stinky diesel at 6:00 am in our neighborhood but I really want to drive both and see what I think. I know that a diesel would be better for hauling but we won't be hauling more than a 3-4 a times a month and not long distances. We'll be driving it more around town than hauling. Anyway, I'll update later and let you know how the dreaded truck shopping is going. I HATE car/truck shopping so wish me luck!


If possible, try to get them hooked up to something so you know how they haul too. Our truck feels like crap when it' not hauling (it has a stiff hauling suspension) but as soon as you get a trailer behind it or some weight in the box it drives like butter. Good luck!!!!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

We are actually driving to California to pick up my new (to me) to pull my new (to me) trailer. Our budget was much less than yours, and decided on a 99 Chevy 3/4 ton diesel Suburban. Going with diesel because it's easy to come by biodiesel in Phoenix, meaning no money to oil companies and other countries, plus it keeps my inner tree hugger happy, and is cleaner in the engine. My husband, the king of all vehicle research found this: Gas engines don't get that much better (if any) gas mileage in the city, but drops horribly as soon as youre towing anything, avoid Ford's 6.0 diesel, go for the older 7.3, or the newer ones. Dodge diesels are great, but tend to be pricey for a reason. So yeah... take that for what it's worth and good luck!! Remember, you aren't just buying an engine, you need a beefed up transmission and suspension too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I bought a used GMC Sierra Crew cab and couldn't be happier. It is HUGE on the inside, as in fully grown adults are extremely comfortable in the back seat and the kiddos are practically lost.

It's a diesel but since my nearest neighbor is nearly a mile away, not worried about bothering them. It's slightly un-nerving that I can barely feel a 3horse trailer behind it when pulling but it's soooo nice to know that I won't have any issues.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Steer clear of of 6.0L Ford diseals is my only piece of advice, they are serious turkeys so often are priced at what looks to be a deal. Outside of that, I would stick to 3/4 or 1 ton the rest is all personal preference.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Just wanted to add, don't be afraid of a little mileage. I bought a 2000 3/4 ton Chevy last year with 91K miles on it for $11K. It was babied by the previous owner, looked new. I've been very happy with it to date. It does seem to drive better when it is towing, but I guess that's because that's what they're designed to do. 

I like your comment about starting up a loud diesel in the morning. My neighbor has one. At 5:30 am every day, I get jolted out of a deep sleep when he starts that loud freakin' Dodge diesel up. I hate that thing!!!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I like your comment about starting up a loud diesel in the morning. My neighbor has one. At 5:30 am every day, I get jolted out of a deep sleep when he starts that loud freakin' Dodge diesel up. I hate that thing!!!!


Diseals bother me a whole lot less then those ratty sounding 4 bangers the kids like to drive. Never liked the sound of a super trap exhaust on dirt bikes and like it even less on cars.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

My wife really likes her 99 ford f350 crew cab diesel 4x4.....It's a cowboy Cadillac.

Pulls like a dream....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

newhorsemom said:


> My hubby is leaning towards a gas truck as he doesn't want to start up a loud stinky diesel at 6:00 am in our neighborhood... I HATE car/truck shopping so wish me luck!


There is a big dfifference in noise between my 1993 diesel and my 2007 diesel. Some full-ton (or smaller) diesel trucks now don't even sound like a diesel, so noise won't be a big problem. Also, diesel fuel is a lot like kerosene in that it is not as explosive as gasoline--I don't notice either of my trucks stinking up when I use them, and, when it's really cold I like to keep the engine running while it's sitting in the middle of a job. Just some FYI. =D


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Corporal said:


> There is a big dfifference in noise between my 1993 diesel and my 2007 diesel. Some full-ton (or smaller) diesel trucks now don't even sound like a diesel, so noise won't be a big problem. Also, diesel fuel is a lot like kerosene in that it is not as explosive as gasoline--I don't notice either of my trucks stinking up when I use them, and, when it's really cold I like to keep the engine running while it's sitting in the middle of a job. Just some FYI. =D



I agree I had some older Ford and Dodge diesels that would just rattle your eardrums. But before my husband put the big exhaust on the '06 Dodge it was pretty quiet. Matter if fact that is why he put the new exhaust on it...because it didn't sound like a diesel..lol.

The OP said she hates pickup shopping.. that would be another advantage to buying a diesel. Our current Dodge has 152,000 miles on it and the ones before had over 250,000 miles. They didn't "die" we just sold them off and got a newer model. I still see my old '92 Dodge driving around, it had over 250,000 miles on it when I sold it in '04. So who knows how many miles it has on it now.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Really, the biggest problem with a diesel is the price of the fuel. The EPA requirements have changed the formulation and as a result diesel is a lot higher priced than gasoline. I love the way my diesel pulls, but here in SE TN there is almost 60 cents difference between the price of diesel and the price of gasoline. Also, a diesel cost more to maintain. My 7.3 Ford powerstroke takes 15 quarts of oil for an oil change, or 3 times the oil, and 3 times the price of a gas burner. The F350 crew 4x4 has a large turning radius , and takes 40 acres to turn the rig around. That said, the larger, more robust suspension and brakes, the lugging power of the diesel, and the low rear end ratio make it a very, very comfortable vehicle to tow with. 4 wheel drive lets us ride places we wouldn't have considered when towing with a 2 wheel drive.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a 2006 F250 Diesel that had 60,000 miles on it and we got it for $21,500 i cant begin to explain how much i LOVE my truck. it has towed anything and everything in all kinds of weather and you cant even tell you have a trailer hooked to it. not to mention how roomy the cab is and how comfortable the seats are. it is really good on gas even when towing.

if you have any questions about them just ask


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Just wanted to add, don't be afraid of a little mileage. I bought a 2000 3/4 ton Chevy last year with 91K miles on it for $11K. It was babied by the previous owner, looked new. I've been very happy with it to date.


Yes, especially if you are interested in a diesel, people joke that they just get broken in at 150000 miles!

Regarding the price of diesel fuel, just reminding people of the biodiesel option. Cleaner in your engine, and waayyyy cheaper to make (or buy).


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> Really, the biggest problem with a diesel is the price of the fuel. The EPA requirements have changed the formulation and as a result diesel is a lot higher priced than gasoline. I love the way my diesel pulls, but here in SE TN there is almost 60 cents difference between the price of diesel and the price of gasoline. Also, a diesel cost more to maintain. My 7.3 Ford powerstroke takes 15 quarts of oil for an oil change, or 3 times the oil, and 3 times the price of a gas burner. The F350 crew 4x4 has a large turning radius , and takes 40 acres to turn the rig around. That said, the larger, more robust suspension and brakes, the lugging power of the diesel, and the low rear end ratio make it a very, very comfortable vehicle to tow with. 4 wheel drive lets us ride places we wouldn't have considered when towing with a 2 wheel drive.


I grew up on a farm and love diesels. That said I would never buy another new one. Diesel motors are ~8k option and unless you tow for a living they will not pay for themselves in fuel savings (they used to when diesel was cheaper then regular unleaded and it was a ~4k option). Now with shopping around, a used diesel can still pay for itself. Just remember to thank the original owner for eating the depreciation for you.

I see bio diesel mentioned a couple times. The only reason bio diesels are less then regular diesel is because it is subsidized by taxpayers, not a sustainable model and wont last. There is also "grease" available or used cooking oil. Grease takes a bit more care to run but so long as it is available it can be cheap. I know a guy that is paying $.50/gal for his, personally I don't want to go through what he does to run it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Corporal said:


> We couldn't get our back lights to work, just the turn signals, and several folks who helped us out checking fuses, etc. complained that Dodge has had a lot of problems with their wiring.


I have a 2004 dodge 3/4 ton and I have the EXACT same problem. Please post if you get it taken care of.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> I have a 2004 dodge 3/4 ton and I have the EXACT same problem. Please post if you get it taken care of.


Missed Corporal talking about this earlier. Just some tips.

-If you have power on the appropiate plug terminal then there is probably a short in your trailer wiring. Look for where wiring insulation has been worn through to expose metal. If you can't find a bad spot it might be hidden in the frame or possibly a bad light that is grounding out. Try removing one light at a time from the system, when the lights start working again you've found your bad light fixture. If all are good you might need to rewire your trailer lights.

-If your pickup lights work but no power on the plug terminal then it is a problem in your plug wiring loom between trailer plug and where it taps into the pickup wiring. If a quick visual looks good then it is not unusual for pins to not be seated well on the loom plugs and need to be reseated. If no pin is pushed back then the pin could be crimped onto the wiring insulation instead of wire. If you don't have the appropiate tools, playing with pins can be a pain. If those checks don't work, try running a jumper from pickup wiring to the trailer plug and just bypass the issue.

-If the pickup lights don't work, it can be anywhere in the wiring. Good luck!


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Darrin said:


> I see bio diesel mentioned a couple times. The only reason bio diesels are less then regular diesel is because it is subsidized by taxpayers, not a sustainable model and wont last. There is also "grease" available or used cooking oil. Grease takes a bit more care to run but so long as it is available it can be cheap. I know a guy that is paying $.50/gal for his, personally I don't want to go through what he does to run it.


 
I don't want to hijack the thread, so feel free to PM me, but please 'splain how biodiesel is subsidized by taxpayers? I think you are confusing it with Ethanol. Here, there is a private entrepreneur who created a large biodiesel company and sells biodiesel to the average consumer at a price that is less (albiet not much less currently)than the price of regular diesel fuel. I have several friends who make their own, and I think this is what you mean by 'grease.' We are partnering with one to lower the price even more. It requires a fairly small time commitment to properly process it, but when done, it's exactly the same quality you can buy at the place mentioned above and costs less than a dollar a gallon. When I work it out, we can get over 800 miles per tank for less than $40.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I have a 2004 dodge 3/4 ton and I have the EXACT same problem. Please post if you get it taken care of.


DEFINITELY. It was particularly irritating since we had our shop rewire the trailer just prior to this particular trip. They checked it, so we KNOW it wasn't that. Somebody that was helping us check fuses and the like at the horse camp in SD suggested that Dodge is known to do mediocre wiring. FORTUNATELY, we haven't had any problems with our trailer's brakes.
MY SOLUTION for the lighting problems was to buy a $20 magnetic tow light package, and we're wiring it to a truck battery that will sit in our tackroom (the tackroom on this slant-load trailer takes up the left 1/2 of the rear of the trailer.) At least I'll have running lights when we drive at night with this, and the magnets are pretty powerful. I may also see about attaching some aluminum on the 2 back doors of my trailer so I'm more visible at night, just like the semi's when their backs reflect light. I repainted my trailer last year, so it went from Midnight Blue to Royal Blue, and that helps a little, too.
RE: Darrin's post--THANKS!! I'll check those things out--I appreciate the input. **hugs** =D


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I have a 2004 dodge 3/4 ton and I have the EXACT same problem. Please post if you get it taken care of.



I did not know that about the Dodges and wiring. I have had about a half dozen of them pickups over the years and never had an issue with it. Lucky me! Nothing more frustrating than getting ready to go somewhere and you have rewire your trailer plug(or pickup in this case).


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Corporal said:


> DEFINITELY. It was particularly irritating since we had our shop rewire the trailer just prior to this particular trip. They checked it, so we KNOW it wasn't that. Somebody that was helping us check fuses and the like at the horse camp in SD suggested that Dodge is known to do mediocre wiring. FORTUNATELY, we haven't had any problems with our trailer's brakes.
> MY SOLUTION for the lighting problems was to buy a $20 magnetic tow light package, and we're wiring it to a truck battery that will sit in our tackroom (the tackroom on this slant-load trailer takes up the left 1/2 of the rear of the trailer.) At least I'll have running lights when we drive at night with this, and the magnets are pretty powerful. I may also see about attaching some aluminum on the 2 back doors of my trailer so I'm more visible at night, just like the semi's when their backs reflect light. I repainted my trailer last year, so it went from Midnight Blue to Royal Blue, and that helps a little, too.
> RE: Darrin's post--THANKS!! I'll check those things out--I appreciate the input. **hugs** =D


 
I forgot to put something into that last post. It can also be in the 7 wire plug itself on either trailer or truck side. Take the plug apart and make sure all your wires are tightly held in place. Sometimes the retainer will loosen enough that a wire can pull out. Or, the plug is corroded enough that good contact just isn't being made.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

MicKey73 said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, so feel free to PM me, but please 'splain how biodiesel is subsidized by taxpayers? I think you are confusing it with Ethanol. Here, there is a private entrepreneur who created a large biodiesel company and sells biodiesel to the average consumer at a price that is less (albiet not much less currently)than the price of regular diesel fuel. I have several friends who make their own, and I think this is what you mean by 'grease.' We are partnering with one to lower the price even more. It requires a fairly small time commitment to properly process it, but when done, it's exactly the same quality you can buy at the place mentioned above and costs less than a dollar a gallon. When I work it out, we can get over 800 miles per tank for less than $40.


A quick google search pops up Grassley: Tax deal includes biofuel subsidies | Des Moines Register Staff Blogs to the tune of $1/gal.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for the link, it's very interesting reading. Can't say I think it's the most accurate representation (if there is one, everyone has an opinion) because it's a blog, but definitely is still interesting. I guess I'm still of the opinion that I'd rather subsidize American pockets than MiddleEastern ones if that is what it has come to. And I absolutely hate the oil industry. All of it. I just hope they leave us room to grow hay for our horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't mind bio fuels just don't think it should be subsidized. If you want to pay the true cost of manufacturing I have no beef with it.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

*Update!*

The search is over - we bought a truck! Found a 2003 F250 V-10 with very low miles at a great price. The woman who owned it drove very little and was meticulous on maintenance and kept every receipt. It is just like new and only half our budget so we can keep our other car (awd) and only use this for towing and hauling. 

We did make one HUGE compromise though and I hope we won't regret it. It is 2wd instead of 4wd. We thought about where we would most likely be towing and how we will use it and decided that the need for 4wd shouldn't be too much of an issue. We're going to have to be careful where we park at some shows and willing to accept that sacrifice at this point. If we find that we really need to have 4wd we will sell this truck and buy one. The price was so good we could probably get most of it back. We'll just have to see how it goes.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Congrats!

Don't let it being a 2wd bother you to much. I rarely engage 4wd on mine when towing as I'm choosy about where I park.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm SO HAPPY FOR YOU!! My 2wd 1993 would get stuck in the mud. As long as you park on asphalt, cement or gravel, you shouldn't have ANY trouble with your new truck. =D


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Congrats!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

newhorsemom said:


> The search is over - we bought a truck! Found a 2003 F250 V-10 with very low miles at a great price. The woman who owned it drove very little and was meticulous on maintenance and kept every receipt. It is just like new and only half our budget so we can keep our other car (awd) and only use this for towing and hauling.
> 
> We did make one HUGE compromise though and I hope we won't regret it. It is 2wd instead of 4wd. We thought about where we would most likely be towing and how we will use it and decided that the need for 4wd shouldn't be too much of an issue. We're going to have to be careful where we park at some shows and willing to accept that sacrifice at this point. If we find that we really need to have 4wd we will sell this truck and buy one. The price was so good we could probably get most of it back. We'll just have to see how it goes.


I don't think it'll be much of an issue. We've pulled with a two wheel drive F250 and only had one issue.

We ride a lot in the Cohutta's of N Georgia and the Cherokee NF in SE TN. The roads are gravel, and the grades can be steep. 

That's a nice truck for pulling a trailer. I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! I must say I am very excited to learn how to tow the trailer. The old truck we were using was so scary and I was terrified (but willing) to learn and now I am no longer afraid! This truck drives so nice! Like I said, we thought about the horse shows we will be at and the other things we'll be using it for and decided that, although we'd prefer 4wd, we could deal with 2wd. Any trail riding will be at designated horse parks with gravel lots to park in. Some horse shows will require a little extra caution as to where we park, but most have level smooth parking. We really don't NEED a mountain truck because now we can keep our other car that has awd. Also, I wouldn't tow the horse in the snow even with 4wd anyway because I'm too much of a paranoid freak and I'd probably have a nervous breakdown!


----------

